# American Airlines Trip Credit / Travel Credit



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 3, 2021)

Has anyone been able to book a flight with an AA Travel Credit without calling reservations? I see the credit in my wallet but when I go to purchase my flight there is no option for paying with said credits. Both the website and the mobile app show my credits but give me no option to actually use them for a new flight. This is a revenue trip for the same passenger in the same cabin as the credit was issued so I'm not sure what the problem could be.


----------



## Exvalley (Sep 3, 2021)

If it was booked through a travel agent (e.g. AMEX Travel) you have to go through them.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 4, 2021)

Do a web search on it. You apparently have to use a credit ONLY for yourself. There are lots of discussions on doing it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 4, 2021)

There is no issue with travel agents or passenger names because the credits work just fine when I call. The website and mobile app are my preferred method of interacting with AA and according to AA's own instructions the option for using credits should be in the payment section but for whatever reason it never shows up and is thus unusable to me.


----------

